# A question.



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

When you're out with your family to a social event do you ever just stay in the corner listening to music? Or just looking around? Do you make any effort in any way to engage with the people around you, with reality?
I'm asking you this because I know I do all of those stuff and it surely isn't helping me out. 
Ask yourself this question, because who knows if that lack of engagement with reality is the cause of your DP.

Feel free to respond in the comments. Do you think it affects you?


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

dope said:


> When you're out with your family to a social event do you ever just stay in the corner listening to music? Or just looking around? Do you make any effort in any way to engage with the people around you, with reality?
> I'm asking you this because I know I do all of those stuff and it surely isn't helping me out.
> Ask yourself this question, because who knows if that lack of engagement with reality is the cause of your DP.
> 
> Feel free to respond in the comments. Do you think it affects you?


Yep. I force myself to socialize, laugh, have a good time but inside I'm thinking about how it feels fake. I still do it and I been doing it for 6 months now and I am still stuck in this hell


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

HopingCat36 said:


> Yep. I force myself to socialize, laugh, have a good time but inside I'm thinking about how it feels fake. I still do it and I been doing it for 6 months now and I am still stuck in this hell


At least you don't stay quiet. You're doing good socializing  Just think "I don't have to feel this way. I'm not gonna let this take away my happiness"
Cause not only are you in control if you let this ruin your happiness or not, but you have one life and it's your job to make the possible and the impossible to make it a happy one.
A life spent restraining yourself because of this, is not a life for anyone. I know it's hard but as I've said, it's your job to make this life a happy one. Life doesn't own you, you own life. Life doesn't pass by you, you pass by life. =)


----------



## Aha's Shadow (Mar 23, 2017)

I don't really socialise anymore. Just can't.


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

dope said:


> At least you don't stay quiet. You're doing good socializing  Just think "I don't have to feel this way. I'm not gonna let this take away my happiness"
> Cause not only are you in control if you let this ruin your happiness or not, but you have one life and it's your job to make the possible and the impossible to make it a happy one.
> A life spent restraining yourself because of this, is not a life for anyone. I know it's hard but as I've said, it's your job to make this life a happy one. Life doesn't own you, you own life. Life doesn't pass by you, you pass by life. =)





Djstone said:


> I don't really socialise anymore. Just can't.


Just like what I said previously (not in this thread, I think), I think that socializing is a requirement to overcome this. It may seem hard, but we have one short life and we can't let it pass by. It's your choice to let it ruin your happiness. 
Maybe you could start small? Speak to your mom, your dad, and then keep speaking to them for a while. And then, go ahead and try to speak with other people as well. 
I'm trying to do that do and it distracts me. Before this I was already alone and that did me no good. And now even less good it does. I force myself to socialize with others, and that distracts me once I prohibit anxiety and DP from destroying my happiness.
Do what you want to, this is just advice  Best wishes to you!


----------

